# Show me your hamsters



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok I'll show you mine if you show me yours 

Xander









Darla









Fred









Angel









Spike









Willow









Cordelia


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I want to steal Fred and Cordelia :001_wub:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I want to steal Fred and Cordelia :001_wub:


 No can do but I can see my way to letting you have Physcho err I mean Darla :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> No can do but I can see my way to letting you have Physcho err I mean Darla :lol:


Ok thanks, I will let you have Rosie  rrr:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll upload a few tomorrow. I don't think I've posted any of Lily yet


----------



## ButterflyBlue (Mar 29, 2010)

i'll have xander, darla and angel please


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

ButterflyBlue said:


> i'll have xander, darla and angel please


:lol:You would send Darla back


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im happy to have darla. psycho animals are my favourite!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh and i cant post any pics of my hams it wont let me.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

metame said:


> im happy to have darla. psycho animals are my favourite!


mine too but shhh dont tell her that.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Crystal









Lily


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

EmzieAngel said:


> Crystal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous hammies, I love Crystals markings.:001_wub:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Gorgeous hammies, I love Crystals markings.:001_wub:


Thank you, I really need to get some better pictures of Crystal.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

haha...we should make a thread like this saying "get your rats out" hehe :lol: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> haha...we should make a thread like this saying "get your rats out" hehe :lol: :lol:


Im doing rats tomorrow when Ive done a photo shoot.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Im doing rats tomorrow when Ive done a photo shoot.


haha...I laughed my socks of writing that last post! I quite nearly pee'd.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

How much postage would Fred be please 

Here's my lot...getting smaller all the time. No more for a while.

Jasper George


















Doughnut


















Marshall


----------



## God (Feb 8, 2010)

Here's Smudge and Mushu 

thedogsmother, what breed are Willow and Cordelia? Everyones hamsters are so cute:001_wub: I want them all haha


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

God said:


> Here's Smudge and Mushu
> 
> thedogsmother, what breed are Willow and Cordelia? Everyones hamsters are so cute:001_wub: I want them all haha


They are Spikes babies, I was expecting a litter of mini Spikes and when the two little black and white ones popped out of the nest I was amazed. I think they are most likely Campbells/Winter White hybrids, Spike was pregnant when she came to us so I dont know who the father was but they have they body shape and characteristics of Campbells and Willow and Cordelia started to go white this year so they must have some winter white in them too. Smudge and Mushu are soooooooo cute, Im going to have to organise a hamster stealing mission mwahahahaha.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Bandit

















Merlin

















Noël (RIP)

















Marvin









Acorn

















Himalaya









Scoobie

















Sandy


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Happysaz133...your photos are amazing and hammsters are sooo cute.

But LMAO at LadySol...the chinese hamster "pic"...that made me laugh!!! Though makes me wanna see him now!! 

Will try get pics later...though stupid slow internet will affect quality!! xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Doughnut


:001_wub: How gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## LadyLoraella (May 3, 2010)

Daisy


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I'll have to get my camera out later  You'll have to ignore Stella's baldy patch though...


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

> Show me your hamsters


Are you sure ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Myth said:


> Are you sure ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


100% sure show me, show me, show me:thumbup:


----------

